

GitHub vs BitBucket - Ainab
http://dev.pocoo.org/~blackbird/github-vs-bitbucket/bitbucket.html

======
kingkilr
... why is this being reposted? It's old, really old, like 2 years old (or 317
internet years). Scott apologized, took down the original (this is someones
backup of it), he and Jesper made up, drank some scotch (or maybe it was
whiskey), and all was well with the world. In the meantime someone else
apparently had nothing better to do than repost this to fan some flames,
because we apparently can't have different services without hating each other.

------
ubernostrum
This is old, and got the author -- deservingly -- yelled at for having the
gall to assume Github had invented the standard UI used by every source-
code/project-management site in history.

~~~
vulf
Indeed, this was pulled how long ago?

------
beoba
Wow, all you've accomplished is making me want to look at your competitors.
What's "innovative and honest" about this?

Edit: When was this thing actually posted? The ego-stroking Google Trends
chart at the bottom cuts off at the end of 2008.

~~~
no-espam
I read about BitBucket in passing, but I might look into them now too.
Imitation works for me.

I'm becoming frustrated with Github. Do any links to github from google work?
I'm tired of cleaning up old blog posts with links to Github. Github has the
most beautiful 404 page. Geez, I wonder why. Github's site and issue search
are practically useless. Github feels like it's built on a house of cards.

I went from SourceForge -> Google Code -> Github -> what's next?

~~~
beoba
In my case, I recently just put a repo on my own site. I access it over ssh,
and it's visible over http using gitweb. Works fine for my hobby projects, and
it's under my own control.

------
wccrawford
"the theft."

There was no theft. Their design is close to yours, but that is -not- theft.

------
Pewpewarrows
This might be premature (I'd certainly hate for someone to quickly do this and
screw me over), but what would the HN community's reaction be to a new open-
source project, offered as both a free site with subscriptions as well as
locally installable on a server of your choice, with support for all the major
version control systems (SVN, git, mercurial, bazaar), essentially like a
cross between GitHub and 37signals' products, and wasn't just a clone of the
GitHub/BitBucket formula?

Because I'm kind of far into development, and I'd definitely like some
conceptual feedback / criticism / words of encouragement that my work won't be
for naught. It could be that GitHub is too entrenched at this point, but I'm
willing to take that gamble.

~~~
beoba
There've been approximately 50 million of these over the years; it's a
commodity.

Really, if you're looking at open source, I'd recommend joining an existing
project that you find interesting. Nothing prevents you from making a site
based on such a project, and they might even like the exposure it gets them.

~~~
Pewpewarrows
I had considered that back when I started it. Initially I was just going to
develop more into Redmine and build it out into a central site, as it was
really the only suitable candidate for something like this. The internals
clashed a lot with my vision of what I wanted to do, so I made a decision to
forgo using it outright, and just developing beyond it, referencing it purely
for inspiration.

SCM/Project Management is very saturated at this point, and that's really my
only worry.

------
statictype
_Is a Community a Community if Nobody is There?_

I guess in the same vein, HN isn't really a community either since graphing it
against Reddit or 4Chan would produce similar results.

 _You will also be joining a site run by a team that is innovative and honest,
rather than one that unapologetically plagiarizes that team when they see
something they like._

Actually I think I prefer to join a site that works with Mercurial since
that's what I use.

~~~
vulf
HN has a rather specific audience though. Reddit and 4chan have a fairly
general audience in comparison.

------
swanson
Wait...Scott Chacon is with Pocoo Team? My favorite team of superhero coders
now has the git guru too?

(see the fork me on github link)

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
He is not. I had that post mirrored on that website for a blog post about a
year ago.

I have no idea who submitted that here.

